# Henry .22 Lever Action



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

Just bought a Henry carbine lever action .22 today. Bought it used but never shot and in beautiful condition. I had an old lever action .22 as a kid and loved it. When I saw this one I just had to buy it! It's a very cheap and fun gun to shoot and it has that classic old western look to it.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Your not ashamed of it are you LOL as you did not post a pic so I can drool all over it
BTW good job


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I really like those Henry .22's. I would like to pick one up hopefully this year.


----------



## Rook82 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have one(H001 carbine). I love it and it is my favorite long gun. Soo much fun to shoot, so reliable, accurate and so smooth. Great choice! Lots of info on Rimfirecentral.com


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My 74-year old father has always told me about a Henry lever-action .22 Hornet rifle he had as a young man and how he wishes he'd never traded it for that damn horse! Ha!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dynamik1 said:


> My 74-year old father has always told me about a Henry lever-action .22 Hornet rifle he had as a young man and how he wishes he'd never traded it for that damn horse! Ha!


Different Henry. Actually a Winchester, I bet.


----------



## Redseal (Nov 12, 2007)

I own a Henry Lever action and it is SO ACCURATE! You will love yours once you get to the range. As someone posted previously check out rimfirecentral.com.....great info. Good luck with your lever action!:smt023


----------



## GBS1989 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Henry's are ok, but I am very happy with my Browning BL22


----------

